
Hawaii EMA: NO Missile Threat to Hawaii - tosh
https://twitter.com/Hawaii_EMA/status/952243912415985664
======
vsviridov
Got woken up by a "Ballistic missile to Hawaii" emergency cell broadcast.
Groggily swiped the screen so it disappeared... Googled for 30 minutes how to
see past emergency broadcasts and whether or not we're all going to die...

Outcomes:

1 - Quite a shitty UI for something so important.

2 - Someone is going to get fired...

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
For people with certain medical conditions this might not be just an ordinary
mistake, but something that actually shortened their lifespan.

